

The Google Bay - dotcoma
http://www.google.com/cse?cx=003849996876419856805:erhhdbygrma&ie=UTF-8&q=&sa=Search

======
Steve0
Sigh, this is related to the Pirate Bay trial. The pirate bay does _more_ than
providing "search" for torrents.

They provide hosting for the torrent files and _also_ they are running
trackers for the torrent files. The torrent network is backed by these
trackers, this is a key difference between Google and them.

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
Right, torrentz.com has been around for a while they provide the search, and
aggregate all the trackers found for the same torrent across different sites.
However they don't host the trackers nor do they store any torrent files.

Torrent files in themselves are not illegal. They are simply pointers, its the
trackers that are at fault. Trackers facilitate the ability to download
illegal content, where torrents and a search engine don't in themselves, they
just link to trackers.

On the same note... Go google :) I just find it funny.

~~~
biafra
Trackers do not "know" if the content they are tracking is "illegal". They
only have a hash over the content. Not even one ore more filenames.

So IMHO Trackers are not "at fault".

------
RossM
Just to shed some light, this is a Google Custom Search
(<http://www.google.com/coop/cse/>) tool someone's set up. As previously
stated it's fairly redundant in the presence of TPB and other trackers as it
doesn't actually track torrents.

------
boundlessdreamz
I never understood the pirate bay defence that they are like google.

Google never hosted torrents or trackers, Pirate Bay's entire existence is for
hosting torrents and trackers.

~~~
matthavener
Like a torrent, a search engine tells you where to find the information you're
looking for. I think its a bit of a stretch, but I'm guessing thats the
general idea

------
paulgb
I'm all for copyright reform, but I have a hard time seeing the side of the
pro-TPB folks. Hosting torrents is one thing, but you don't have to look any
further from the name to see their position on piracy. I love free movies as
much as the next guy, and I'm certainly not innocent, but I do believe that
content cheaters are entitled to compensation. It seems like this case is 10%
genuine concern for the precedent it might be setting and 90% cognitive
dissidence by self-entitled pirates.

------
fishercs
not really a new feature, you could always search for torrents... just a
feature made easier !

~~~
dotcoma
yes. but now: sue Google, instead of 4 Swedish young men ! :)

~~~
jokermatt999
They aren't actually tracking these torrents though, unlike TPB. I can see
where people are attempting to make the parallel (and why), but it really
falls flat when you consider that Google is only being used to search for
torrents, not store them.

------
Sephr
It looks even more in place using the pirate language choice.

------
ntoshev
What's this, somebody created a Google Custom Search over the torrents tracked
by thepiratebay?

